# Another instance is running



## Bluesdrummer3624 (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm running Win 8.1. When I re-boot, a small box pops up with "Another instance is running at the top" and" configuration system failed to initialize" inside the box. How do I fix problem?
Thanks....Jim Seymour










Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU J1900 @ 1.99GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 55 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3984 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, -2039 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 459917 MB, Free - 373351 MB;
Motherboard: Acer, Aspire XC-603G
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Use CCleaner / Tools / Startup and check what is running at startup.


----------



## Bluesdrummer3624 (Aug 6, 2015)

I ran ccleaner and the only programs that are in question are Dashlane.exe & DashlanePlugin.exe. DashlanePlugin.exe subtitles include Dashlane.exe. Also DashlanePlugin.exe (2) appears with the (2) at the end. I disabled them one at a time but the box is still popping up when I re-boot. I'm lost.

Thanks for your help.

Bluesdrummer


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Before clearing the pop up, try opening Task Manager and look at the running applications.

Aside from that, continue disabling items until you find the cause. Or disable everything, verify it stops, and then enable one item at a time until it starts again.


----------



## Bluesdrummer3624 (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks again Oddba11...I will definitely try this and let you know what happens.


----------

